# officially requested a buy back



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your issues, but I wouldn't automatically come to conclusions regarding the DPF systems' maturity given how few issues are actually reported relating to it.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I, too, am sorry to hear of your troubles and you are right to claim lemon law, but for the record, I have 81K miles on mine and the only issue I ever had with the emissions system came at 61K miles (exhaust gas temperature sensor #2) and it was fixed promptly and trouble free since. 

Good luck with everything, I've been there with other cars.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Best of luck to all. I hope its just an isolated incident. It would be great if they would just fix my car but that seems to be too much to ask.


----------



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

They would rather do a buy back than lemon law because it has to be disclosed when re-sold and trust me it will get re-sold. The dealer will try and strike a deal on something else all to make it easier when they sell the problem child. That is the way it works around here anyway.
You are not the only one pissed because they can't fix the car in a timely manner. Come on GM even Ford takes care of customers better than this and Ford is a cuss word in my house but I have seen them take very good care of customers with problem vehicles like extending warranties, fuel cards, etc...


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I can tell you from experience that no manufacturer wants to buy back a car. The process is long and arduous.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Sorry to hear of your problem. Best of luck getting it resolved. I would be doing the same in your shoes.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Sorry to hear diesel brother. 

My wife got the count down to death poor def quality warning on Friday. I called OnStar, got the code (P20EE) and took a calculated risk by driving the car to montreal on Saturday. (Faberge egg exhibit, don't you know.) About 25 miles on the highway and the count down disappears and now the def error has self-corrected. 

I pulled into the next truck stop and filled up my def from their pump. It took 6.51 litres to top it right off. I've only ever used M-B or AC Delco def so the low quality message was somekind of induced error. As well, the theory of a low def tank allowing the pump to ingest air isnt supported by my experience as my tank was 2/3 full. 

I found a GM service document regarding this code on Duramax diesels. 
http://www.archivedsites.com/techlink/2011/09/duramax-diesel-exhaust-system-fluid-injectors.html
It indicated a fouling of the def injectors can trigger this code but that they will clear if the def is good. So this is what panned out in my case.

IT ALSO SAYS that an engine must be left to idle for 10 minutes after a forced regen or else the dpf will fail from heat stress. 

My guess is that your dealer really needs to read this service document because they may have caused some of the problems your car has suffered.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I've been pretty much ignoring the Diesel side of the Cruze this year, but this thread triggered a Google fest on DEF, DPF, etc., and all I can say about this engine technology is WOW! I thought the small turbo gas engine is complex in it's operation, but these "clean diesels" are a whole different animal. Glad I'm not in the market for a new compact car for a few years.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Tomko said:


> I found a GM service document regarding this code on Duramax diesels. It indicated a fouling of the def injectors resulting from short trips, and that a long trip will clear it. So this is what panned out in my case.


I found several articles that talk about short trip driving with the clean diesel technology. All of them pointed to fixing the problem with a highway drive to get a complete regen. accomplished. They also pointed out that it only works when the filter is below a certain level of clogging and that if it's too high, the DPF replacement is in order. Very interesting.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

That's a shame...I can't say I'd be doing anything different...


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

A


Scott M. said:


> I really didn't want it to come to this but the car has been in the shop for 2 months and the dealer (McGuire Chevy, Newton NJ) has not touched the car since September 5. They changed the DEF fluid, NOX sensor, DEF injector, MAF sensor and now they are waiting for a DPF. They first told me it would arrive on the 18th then the 22nd and when I called today they said they have no idea when it will ship. I don't know how much more patient I was expected to be. The DEF quality poor message is a problem that starts a countdown to limp mode so you cant keep driving it around. I have a free loaner gas cruze so I imagine some might say I shouldn't care but If I wanted a car that gets 10 MPG less I would have bought one. Also if I ever did get the car back I don't want to deal with problems outside of the warranty. God help anyone who needs a DPF. I called GM today and started this long hard task. I hope others with this car have many trouble free miles. The diesel emission systems just are not ready for prime time.


Scott! I can relate. That's actually my dealer as well. They have their moments when they are okay, but definitely have frustrated me quite a bit as well with my 2013 Eco. I have been hesitating taking it in again because of their lack of good service. 

I live in Fredon, ten minutes down the road and it's just a pain to do the back and forths there. 



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

It kinda hurts when someone rejects a car that I think is probably one of the best I've ever owned...thus far. Yeah, I had a poor def warning at around 10k miles, but it went away and never recurred. Don't get me wrong, I would be VERY disappointed in the dealership...I think it's their fault much more so than the car. GM will work the bugs out of the Cruze...I'm positive, it just may take a little "collateral" damage to get there. Sorry for the OP's problems.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Only good dealerships I been to in NJ were Subaru and that's only because big bother(SoA) is literally up the road. Have you contacted Chevy Customer Care to at least help you document further?


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> It kinda hurts when someone rejects a car that I think is probably one of the best I've ever owned...thus far. Yeah, I had a poor def warning at around 10k miles, but it went away and never recurred. Don't get me wrong, I would be VERY disappointed in the dealership...I think it's their fault much more so than the car. GM will work the bugs out of the Cruze...I'm positive, it just may take a little "collateral" damage to get there. Sorry for the OP's problems.



I completely understand your point. With the exception of this issue, I too think this is the greatest car I ever owned. It pains me to have to go down this route. I really wanted this car to work but I think we have to put aside emotions here and take a hard look at this. Because we love these cars we are sometimes tempted to overlook and or make excuses for problems and GM shortcomings. We have read too many issues regarding emissions sensors failing. EGT and O2 sensors have been on cars for decades now. These sensors on past cars I have owned last upwards of 10 years and 100,00 plus miles. When they fail I go to the local auto zone and pay 40 bucks and say to myself that I got my moneys worth out of it and carry on. When we read about numerous people with sensor failures on cars that are less than a year old we should call it what it is. An unacceptable quality failure on GM's part. Likewise many of us have got the dreaded DEF quality poor message. This is a problem that isn't truly being fixed. GM throws a part at it and the problem goes into hiding again. I know this because I have had all the parts changed and the problem keeps coming back. Its not your fluid. Its not your DEF injector. Its not your NOX sensors. Its not your DEF fluid level. Your problem comes and goes for a yet unknown reason. I have had it come for no reason and clear on its own for no reason. Don't think GM fixed it just because they changed a part and the problem went away. You don't want to get this message when you are more than 100 miles from home.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Scott M. said:


> Likewise many of us have got the dreaded DEF quality poor message. This is a problem that isn't truly being fixed. GM throws a part at it and the problem goes into hiding again. I know this because I have had all the parts changed and the problem keeps coming back. Its not your fluid. Its not your DEF injector. Its not your NOX sensors. Its not your DEF fluid level. Your problem comes and goes for a yet unknown reason. I have had it come for no reason and clear on its own for no reason. Don't think GM fixed it just because they changed a part and the problem went away. You don't want to get this message when you are more than 100 miles from home.


And the reason why you don't want that coming on is because at this time we're not sure if it's a false flag that will clear itself - or if it will continue the countdown until it's too late. 

So far, and based on my limited experience, you have that 100 mile window for the system to either clear its DEF issue, and you continue on as normal - or it actually proceeds to limit your speed to 65 mph, then you go straight to the dealer. 

As early adopters, and given the limited roll-out and marketing of this diesel, we all know that there is some level of risk management going on. So while it seems like all of us like the way that the vehicle drives, there is room for some fine-tuning on GM's behalf with respect to the emissions management system. 

I remain hopeful that GM is working on this as more real-world data is coming available.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I think a large part of Scott's issue is with his dealership. It sounds like they aren't willing to call GM and get an engineer on the phone to help them troubleshoot.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Scott M. said:


> I completely understand your point. With the exception of this issue, I too think this is the greatest car I ever owned. It pains me to have to go down this route. I really wanted this car to work but I think we have to put aside emotions here and take a hard look at this. Because we love these cars we are sometimes tempted to overlook and or make excuses for problems and GM shortcomings. We have read too many issues regarding emissions sensors failing. EGT and O2 sensors have been on cars for decades now. These sensors on past cars I have owned last upwards of 10 years and 100,00 plus miles. When they fail I go to the local auto zone and pay 40 bucks and say to myself that I got my moneys worth out of it and carry on. When we read about numerous people with sensor failures on cars that are less than a year old we should call it what it is. An unacceptable quality failure on GM's part. Likewise many of us have got the dreaded DEF quality poor message. This is a problem that isn't truly being fixed. GM throws a part at it and the problem goes into hiding again. I know this because I have had all the parts changed and the problem keeps coming back. Its not your fluid. Its not your DEF injector. Its not your NOX sensors. Its not your DEF fluid level. Your problem comes and goes for a yet unknown reason. I have had it come for no reason and clear on its own for no reason. Don't think GM fixed it just because they changed a part and the problem went away. You don't want to get this message when you are more than 100 miles from home.


I understand you, I have the exact same troubles with mine, called GM Canada and they answer to my problems is keep going to the dealer to fix it...lol...that's what I'm doing...can't count number of times that the check engine and bad def message appeared. No jokes I keep always some place in my weekly agenda for some place to visit the dealer. I know the tech's by their names lol. Good thing you have the lemon law in the states because here is the dealer law...lol...and it's named shut your mouth, continue to pay your car and keep visiting us. Good luck.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

notice no response from cust service reps. if you girls are reading this please tell your boss an hopefully they tell their boss an so on an maybe it will 
get to someone who can do something about after sale service instead of lip service..... I`am still waiting for a simple exh temp sensor (2 weeks)


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

oilburner said:


> notice no response from cust service reps. if you girls are reading this please tell your boss an hopefully they tell their boss an so on an maybe it will
> get to someone who can do something about after sale service instead of lip service..... I`am still waiting for a simple exh temp sensor (2 weeks)


Did they get you a loaner or are you driving Saturn?


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Did they get you a loaner or are you driving Saturn?


Saturn an cruze ,discovered that when you turn the cruze off an then return to use the car the countdown starts over at the second step in the speed reduction process . it will say transitioning to 104 kpm max speed an within 4-5 ks it will not allow over 104 an starts countdown so going to work an back is doable. you really need to think twice before you try too pass anything.

I really think parts supply an support isn't what it should be, I hope they prove me wrong!


----------



## R CRUZE (Aug 21, 2011)

Scott M. said:


> I really didn't want it to come to this but the car has been in the shop for 2 months and the dealer (McGuire Chevy, Newton NJ) has not touched the car since September 5. They changed the DEF fluid, NOX sensor, DEF injector, MAF sensor and now they are waiting for a DPF. They first told me it would arrive on the 18th then the 22nd and when I called today they said they have no idea when it will ship. I don't know how much more patient I was expected to be. The DEF quality poor message is a problem that starts a countdown to limp mode so you cant keep driving it around. I have a free loaner gas cruze so I imagine some might say I shouldn't care but If I wanted a car that gets 10 MPG less I would have bought one. Also if I ever did get the car back I don't want to deal with problems outside of the warranty. God help anyone who needs a DPF. I called GM today and started this long hard task. I hope others with this car have many trouble free miles. The diesel emission systems just are not ready for prime time.


Dang, reading this about the DPF is not what I want to hear. 120 miles on mine and I am waiting for one.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

oilburner said:


> notice no response from cust service reps. if you girls are reading this please tell your boss an hopefully they tell their boss an so on an maybe it will
> get to someone who can do something about after sale service instead of lip service..... I`am still waiting for a simple exh temp sensor (2 weeks)


I had exhaust gas temperature sensor go out a few months ago and it only took a couple days at the dealership to complete the repair. I drove for about 1000 miles without issue when the CEL was on as I was far from home and preferred to work with my local dealer since they've been so good. What's the holdup?


----------



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

update on mine. Called dealer today they said car is finished mechanically just waiting on the sunvisor that broke and it will be on the truck in the morning. So knock on wood I get the car back tomorrow. 6 weeks total with 2 weeks of that in the shop. I will post what the problem was and what parts were installed. Original problem slow O2 code. Dealer advised problems should be fixed a lot quicker from now on. We shall see.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm wondering if G.M. changed to some different supplier for parts after the first batch of diesel's were made.. I don't seem to recall any of the earlier models having problems like this


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

diesel said:


> I had exhaust gas temperature sensor go out a few months ago and it only took a couple days at the dealership to complete the repair. I drove for about 1000 miles without issue when the CEL was on as I was far from home and preferred to work with my local dealer since they've been so good. What's the holdup?


if I recall yours was bank1 sensor 2,mine is bank1 sensor 3 an all 3 exhaust sensors are different part numbers. my bad sensor is showing 1882 degrees all the time . next week I will start to stir things up.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Sperry said:


> I'm wondering if G.M. changed to some different supplier for parts after the first batch of diesel's were made.. I don't seem to recall any of the earlier models having problems like this


I think I got mine before you june 14th. so mine was early build. only 28ooo ks


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Sperry said:


> I'm wondering if G.M. changed to some different supplier for parts after the first batch of diesel's were made.. I don't seem to recall any of the earlier models having problems like this


I know mine and diesel's are early builds and have each had 1 problem that was quickly remedied. Mine is a July 2013 build (VIN 37xxx) and had an O2 sensor around 22,000. His is earlier than mine (actually if I remember his VIN actually indicates it was built during the first week of 2014 production - 100xxx) and as mentioned above had an EGT sensor replaced. I remember from another thread that there are a couple of others with VINs earlier than mine. I think Tomko and Gator were among them, along with yours. I can't recall them reporting any problems, so there seems to be a pretty good track record for the early build Diesels on the forum.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Im at 49000 now and haven't had any issues yet. The car is primarily ran interstate. Very little city.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


> I know mine and diesel's are early builds and have each had 1 problem that was quickly remedied. Mine is a July 2013 build (VIN 37xxx) and had an O2 sensor around 22,000. His is earlier than mine (actually if I remember his VIN actually indicates it was built during the first week of 2014 production - 100xxx) and as mentioned above had an EGT sensor replaced. I remember from another thread that there are a couple of others with VINs earlier than mine. I think Tomko and Gator were among them, along with yours. I can't recall them reporting any problems, so there seems to be a pretty good track record for the early build Diesels on the forum.


Mine was assembled July 29, 2013. 

I had my transmission control module replaced in the winter, for an occasional intermittent no shift out of second gear condition. Car was fixed in less than 24 hours. 

I also had the poor def and P20EE code last Friday - but that cleared itself the next day. 

And there's the steering sticktion that appeared during last winter but disappeared with the warmer weather in April. 

I have 22,000 miles on the odometer.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

smallheadz said:


> update on mine. Called dealer today they said car is finished mechanically just waiting on the sunvisor that broke and it will be on the truck in the morning. So knock on wood I get the car back tomorrow. 6 weeks total with 2 weeks of that in the shop. I will post what the problem was and what parts were installed. Original problem slow O2 code. Dealer advised problems should be fixed a lot quicker from now on. We shall see.


Hey there,

I'm looking forward to the update with all of this. I apologize again for the disheartening experience with your vehicle. I sure hope you are reunited with your vehicle satisfied. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

If I can remember my CTD was built in April 13, it was an early build for sure. I don't have my VIN in front of me but I do remember looking it up. I had an early sensor issue with mine, first CEL right out of the dealer lot with 300 miles on the car. I had a couple of additional CEL that have not returned since I began taking care of all my own maintenance. I did not even take my car in for the "free" servicing after the first experience, dealer did not have my filter after I scheduled service two weeks in advance. I have 28K now on the car and the car runs perfectly. I don't think some dealers know enough about these vehicles yet to deal with the problems correctly. IMO the service on these cars is too easy to not do it yourself to ensure its done right.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Scott M. said:


> I completely understand your point. With the exception of this issue, I too think this is the greatest car I ever owned. It pains me to have to go down this route. I really wanted this car to work but I think we have to put aside emotions here and take a hard look at this. Because we love these cars we are sometimes tempted to overlook and or make excuses for problems and GM shortcomings. We have read too many issues regarding emissions sensors failing. EGT and O2 sensors have been on cars for decades now. These sensors on past cars I have owned last upwards of 10 years and 100,00 plus miles. When they fail I go to the local auto zone and pay 40 bucks and say to myself that I got my moneys worth out of it and carry on. When we read about numerous people with sensor failures on cars that are less than a year old we should call it what it is. An unacceptable quality failure on GM's part. Likewise many of us have got the dreaded DEF quality poor message. This is a problem that isn't truly being fixed. GM throws a part at it and the problem goes into hiding again. I know this because I have had all the parts changed and the problem keeps coming back. Its not your fluid. Its not your DEF injector. Its not your NOX sensors. Its not your DEF fluid level. Your problem comes and goes for a yet unknown reason. I have had it come for no reason and clear on its own for no reason. Don't think GM fixed it just because they changed a part and the problem went away. You don't want to get this message when you are more than 100 miles from home.


Trust me, when I have a new car and something goes wrong I always report it and MAKE them fix it right. I would never dismiss a mechanical issue or mislead anyone who wants to know about issues. I have referred 4 of my family folks from daughter to grand daughters, to son-in-laws and we all have a Chevy Cruze and each family drives it tons of miles with no or very few issues.

I don't think it's a quality issue, per se, it seems more to me like an engineering problem. This Cruze diesel has been used in thousands of GM cars in Europe and it's been very dependable and economical. When they brought it to the US, it required an engineering upgrade to meet some of the USA environmental requirements. It may take some time, but when I have driven Chevrolets since my brand new 1966 Chevelle SS, I won't let a small issue with my Cruze ruin that overall excellent experience. With the very minor "poor quality def" issue and a single recall, my Cruze is still one of the best cars I've ever owned.


----------



## dieselbrnr (Sep 17, 2013)

Scott M I also sent my paperwork to GM requesting a buy back. 25,300 miles 2 ox sensors 1 def injector 1 nox sensor and just today it went back to the dealer (McGuire) for a leaking valve cover (head gasket?) that was filling up my engine compartment and the inside of the car with a diesel and oil mist. I am truly done with GM and this car it is a disaster.....keep me posted on your progress and I will do the same. Scott keep in mind that it is not mcguires fault as much as I would like to yell at them they did not build the car.


----------



## dieselbrnr (Sep 17, 2013)

Patsy that is all well and good but like Scott m since 17000 miles I have been hammered by nothing but problems with this car. In the shop at least once a month since 17000 miles. I also have put GM on notice for a buyback and will use all legal remedies at hand to get them to eat this car. I could only hope for now that a meteorite comes down from the heavens and lands squarely on it.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I would do the same thing, mines was built late summer of 13 IIRC and I have had ZERO problems.

Currently at 31k, but these issues creeping up for everyone is staring to worry me as I will be out of B2B warranty soon.

My commute is mainly back roads and interstate. I'm wondering if all these problems are caused by people who do more city driving.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

It does seem like the early builds have fewer problems. Mine is one of the first off the line.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

My CTD required a new diesel exhaust fluid pump at 400 miles, 34 days in shop. No further problems at 4500 miles. Late 2013 build date. Best car ever for my long business trips, knock on wood.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> Trust me, when I have a new car and something goes wrong I always report it and MAKE them fix it right. I would never dismiss a mechanical issue or mislead anyone who wants to know about issues. I have referred 4 of my family folks from daughter to grand daughters, to son-in-laws and we all have a Chevy Cruze and each family drives it tons of miles with no or very few issues.
> 
> I don't think it's a quality issue, per se, it seems more to me like an engineering problem. This Cruze diesel has been used in thousands of GM cars in Europe and it's been very dependable and economical. When they brought it to the US, it required an engineering upgrade to meet some of the USA environmental requirements. It may take some time, but when I have driven Chevrolets since my brand new 1966 Chevelle SS, I won't let a small issue with my Cruze ruin that overall excellent experience. With the very minor "poor quality def" issue and a single recall, my Cruze is still one of the best cars I've ever owned.


The very minor "exhaust fluid poor" message. Is very minor..Until its not....


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

dieselbrnr said:


> Scott M I also sent my paperwork to GM requesting a buy back. 25,300 miles 2 ox sensors 1 def injector 1 nox sensor and just today it went back to the dealer (McGuire) for a leaking valve cover (head gasket?) that was filling up my engine compartment and the inside of the car with a diesel and oil mist. I am truly done with GM and this car it is a disaster.....keep me posted on your progress and I will do the same. Scott keep in mind that it is not mcguires fault as much as I would like to yell at them they did not build the car.


You are right. They didn't build the car but they need to be much more motivated about following up on parts ordered and putting pressure on people to expedite things. They are waiting for phone calls instead of making phone calls.


----------



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

Scott, I agree totally. You can't tell me there is not someone to call to make it happen. It really sucks when you get crap service from your dealer and crap service from the factory delivering parts. If we are guinea pigs then at least make us priority. This is a hint GM if you can not read between the lines. I expected problems with a first year vehicle but not 360 degree problems. My problems do seem to be getting fixed but I have to be the bad guy and it should not have to be that way.
Of course if you have been to Detroit lately maybe they are working as fast as they can with the 5 people left. I'm not knocking Detroit I go there many times a year but it's the truth watch some videos .


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

Scott M. said:


> You are right. They didn't build the car but they need to be much more motivated about following up on parts ordered and putting pressure on people to expedite things. They are waiting for phone calls instead of making phone calls.


So right! I actually have only ever seen them with their faces glued to their computers at the service desk. They don't seem motivated to help. I would be tracking all the parts and stay on top of it. If you piss off your customers, they won't come back and you will be out of business. That's common sense. Even if they are as big as GM. You will not stay on top forever. Look at Sears and JC Penny. Struggling for their lives right now


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Well today is a new day and I promise not to let my post turn into a rant. I dont want my posts to lose credibility by sounding like a cranky old man. 

Driving into work this morning a got a call from the dealer. Surprise, surprise. The DPF has showed up on their doorstep. They will start installing it today. Is it just coincidence that the part suddenly shows up shortly after I started the buy back process ? I think not. 

They say they are changing the DPF. I looked at the exhaust system. I dont think you can change just the DPF. I think the DPF and the SCR are hard welded into the exhaust system and make up an assembly that attaches to the turbo on one end and the tail pipe on the other. The dealer should have been able to answer my question but they cant. They are just changing the part that showed up on their doorstep. Time will tell.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Scott,

Ask them for the updated system software that forces more frequent regens. I suspect you may be running into this as well. Isn't it interesting to see how asking to get your money back seems to shake loose the real solution to the original problem. Get your car fixed and then find a different dealership.

Mike.


----------



## dieselbrnr (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey Scott Glad to hear your DPF is in. Turned out it was a valve cover gasket leak on mine just picked it up. See you all next month for another failure of the month discussion.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Scott M. said:


> The very minor "exhaust fluid poor" message. Is very minor..Until its not....


Again, Scott, I count it a very poor showing on your dealership's part which may be exacerbated by a GM engineering crew who may not be as responsive to your vehicle's problems as they should be. I won't make excuses for them. 

I am truly sorry you're having even a single issue with your Cruze. But, I can only tell you how great MY experience has been with Chevrolets in MY 55 year driving experience. Chevys aren't perfect, but they're way ahead of whoever's in second place.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> Again, Scott, I count it a very poor showing on your dealership's part which may be exacerbated by a GM engineering crew who may not be as responsive to your vehicle's problems as they should be. I won't make excuses for them.
> 
> I am truly sorry you're having even a single issue with your Cruze. But, I can only tell you how great MY experience has been with Chevrolets in MY 55 year driving experience. Chevys aren't perfect, but they're way ahead of whoever's in second place.


Thanks, I appreciate your comments. I do agree that GM may well be the best of a bad bunch. I left GM for Mercedes a few years ago. I found that you get the same problems except that you get to pay more for them. I sold my ML320 CDI and bought a Silverado. I paid the same amout for a used ML320 as a new Silverado. The Silverado has never seen the inside of a dealers shop. Thats all I am asking for. 

There has yet to be found a smoking gun for this exhaust quality poor message. It can rear its ugly face to anyone at anytime. Thats my main concern with this car. The problem goes into remission when they throw parts at it. A new DPF really isnt a fix. It is just punting the problem down route. Hopefully it will buy us time until a real fix is found.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Update. Credit where credit is due. The dealer installed the DPF the same day it showed up and returned the vehicle to me by close of business that day with a fresh oil change with proper oil and an empty bottle of oil in the car to prove it was Dexos 2. ( they remembered my standing request ) The car was also detailed and cleaner than its been since new. I put about a 120 miles on it with no problems. I will wait until I put 1000 miles on it before I do a victory dance but this is encouraging. Amazing how fast things happened after they were faced with the proposition of buying it back.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Scott M. said:


> Update. Credit where credit is due. The dealer installed the DPF the same day it showed up and returned the vehicle to me by close of business that day with a fresh oil change with proper oil and an empty bottle of oil in the car to prove it was Dexos 2. ( they remembered my standing request ) The car was also detailed and cleaner than its been since new. I put about a 120 miles on it with no problems. I will wait until I put 1000 miles on it before I do a victory dance but this is encouraging. Amazing how fast things happened after they were faced with the proposition of buying it back.


Hopefully your dealership has also learned how to get help from GM when it comes to the CDT.


----------

